# What type of sable is my GSD?



## Duke88 (May 20, 2014)

1yrs old, 75 lbs


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

hmm... doesn't even look sable to me.


----------



## Duke88 (May 20, 2014)

This is 8 mos. What does he look like then?


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

To me he looks like a saddle back. The pictures are of him at 8 months old? His coloring could've changed in that case.


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm getting the saddle back from that 2nd picture. The first, his face does look sable-y.


----------



## Duke88 (May 20, 2014)

1st 2 pics are at 1 yr old. Other ones are at 8mos


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh, there ya go. Red sable.


----------



## Duke88 (May 20, 2014)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## royals17 (Feb 15, 2015)

You got it!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

He's a patterned sable. I mean, technically he's just a sable. There's truly no different types. But his type of sable would be patterned sable. Simply put he looks like a black and tan because he has distinct points, but he is truly a sable. Sometimes they do look sable with points on the ears, muzzle, and back that can be seen, sometimes they don't look like sables at all. But especially if you see them as pups you will truly know they are sables


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin is a red sable


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Patterned sable

3-17-15 (4 of 6) by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------

